# Doug Thompson Tool Handles



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with these handles. I am interested in purchasing some of his tools and saw he sells handles as well. Just curious to know if anyone has used them and their opinions on them? Thanks, Ack


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Never heard of him do you have a link or Pictures?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a link for Doug's site:

http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/tooltype.asp?TYPE=HANDLE

Doug is a member of our turning club and makes some really nice tools. The handles are very nice in person. Very precisely milled and finished. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

www.thompsonlathetools.com I bought one of the first gouges he made and have been using them ever since. They are state of the art steel. They are particle metal. If your not familiar with that material it starts out as a mix of powders and is then pressed into shape. Then it is sintered (their version of melting it together) This process allows them to mix higher quantities of materials that make the steel tougher than can be mixed by melting them together. This improves edge holding capability. 
The shapes of his tools are really great and they come ground the way most turners use those tools.
The handles are nice. They come in different lengths with you get them for the shaft size you need. You can add steel shot to them to change the balance and weight. I like the shorter ones without the shot. My long one has it because I use that tool to rough out bowls and the shot helps dampen the vibration.
His tools are priced below what others who sell this material charge. That's because he is a one man operation. If you order one you get one made, cut and ground by Doug.


----------



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the reply. But I think I'm a little confused. Will I have to permanently attache the tool to these handles? Or can you interchange the tools with one handle if it fits? If I have to permanently attache the tool how do I do so? Thanks again.
Ack


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

These are very highly spoken of on a wood turners forum I'm on, and no the attachment is not permanent, it is (at least I think I remember this correctly) via set screws.

Regardless of what handle you use, the folks on the woodturner forum invariably say that Doug's gouges are THE best you can buy regardless of price. That is, you can spend more but you can't get better.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

They do have setscrews so you can remove the tool for sharpening or if you have other tools with the same size shank you can install those. It's also handy if you travel like I do. I can remove the tool and make the whole package shorter for storage.
The one thing I don't like is the handles are all metal. A little cool this time of year in my shop. I do like the square handle because is won't roll off the lathe. He will also custom engrave them for you if you want that. He had some at the last show that said "stolen from the workshop of (insert your name). I liked those but elected to get mine plain. 
You can remove the shot or install more if you like. It is adjustable that way. 
I don't know if I would say they are the best out there because there are a lot of good handles and each of us has our own needs. I certainly think they are excellent and extremely well made.


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's my latest handle from Doug with the 1-1/4 roughing gouge. He will have foam grip handles in the near future, yes they are interchangeable with his other tools, depends on size.


----------

